# Good Pastry Arts Schools???



## missing_annie (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm looking to get my associate's degree in pastry arts, but I'm having a hard time trying to find a school. I haven't (as of yet) found anything that I feel comfortable with. I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions. Location doesn't matter.

Thanks,
Annie


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hi annie,
Please take a look at the culinary students' forum. You may find some guidance there. In the meantime, which places have you seens so far, and what did you feel uncomfortable with?


----------



## missing_annie (Sep 16, 2004)

I think I just feel alot of pressure. I'm getting calls and emails and letters. I guess you get that with any school. I'm also struggling to discern which schools are reputable and which aren't. It's not like there are "big 10" culinary schools. I'm currently looking at Western Culinary Institute. But this is all new territory for me. I don't know...


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

If you have the grades, experience, and financial means, the choice is yours. But if you pick the top notch, expect to work hard (i.e., a lot more pressure than you're feeling now). If you are lacking in any of the above areas, your choice will depend on those factors, obviously.


----------



## pastry princess (Oct 4, 2004)

Johnson and Wales University would be an awesome place to get started if you go to www.jwu.edu/admiss/reps you can get a free cd about the school so check that out if you have any questions you know what to do.


----------



## missing_annie (Sep 16, 2004)

I just stumbled across that one today. I think I'll be requesting info. Do you know of any other colleges or universities that offer similar programs? I'm really trying to avoid getting rushed through a "diploma factory." I have the means (financially and otherwise) but that doesn't mean I want to squander all of my (ok, not technically mine...) money on a mediocre education. Same with any major, any college choice, I'd think. It's just...all of the places I've found thus far have seemed a bit shady: WCI, Scottsdale, Etc.

Another question, does Le Cordon Bleu really matter? I've heard mixed reviews.


----------



## pithivier (Aug 18, 2004)

There is a book titled Culinary schools that tells about all of the schools, requirements for each, degrees/deplomas, etc, that may be helpful to you. When I was searching for a school I check this book out from my local library. It's update it yearly, so you shouldn't get outdated information. When at all possible take a tour of the school and talk with the Chefs.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

The thing about schools like J&W (my alma mater), and schools of that caliber, is that besides getting a top notch education, you can count on working with cutting edge chefs and equipment, and receiving excellent job placement. 

You may consider that kind of money a waste, but I think you'll may find it worth your while.


----------



## jeddah (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi,

Jedrick here. I am cosidering moving to the Uk to study Bakig and Pastry Arts. I have been accepted ito Johnson and Wales University but I am looking to study and work in the UK because it is much easier for me.
Do any of you know about any good Baking and Pastry schools in the UK?
If you do please email me at [email protected]. I would sooo greatly appreciate it..

Jedrick


----------

